
Google Tries to Corral Its Staff After Ugly Internal Debates - angrypanda980
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/08/23/technology/google-culture-rules.html
======
tontonius
Forgive my ignorance but why was this flagged? Is there a rule against
articles about Google/tech culture that I'm unaware of?

------
kopiblanca
I would be on Google.People need to stop wasting time on social media.In end
of a day,nothing is achieved

